# When a white woman loves hip hop music does that mean she's secretly lusting after non white men?



## Chronotrigger (Feb 6, 2020)

My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do". 
I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Chronotrigger said:


> My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do".
> I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


This is the woman who meets up with her “ex” fwb for drinks, texts him every day and has told you she wants to “live on her own” but not divorce. 
You have more to worry about than her watching hip hop videos buddy.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Chronotrigger said:


> My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do".
> I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


"I just do"…

I only got this far until I plugged in How we Do on Spotify and now I’m jamming! 

I got nothing…ima hang out for the replies. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> "I just do"…
> 
> I only got this far until I plugged in How we Do on Spotify and now I’m jamming!
> 
> ...


Aw shiznit…now there’s 10 black dudes lined up at the door saying they heard my jams. What to do  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> "I just do"…
> 
> I only got this far until I plugged in How we Do on Spotify and now I’m jamming!
> 
> ...





Elizabeth001 said:


> Aw shiznit…now there’s 10 black dudes lined up at the door saying they heard my jams. What to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are TOO FUNNY!!!!! Lolol!!!!


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

That's how I got my wife. I started with the hip hop, then slowly moved her along until I got to Bill Withers, Al Green, and Marvin Gaye. She never stood a chance.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I love me some Snoop, NWA, and BIG.

So does my really white bf.

Maybe it just means we're old 🤔


----------



## Chronotrigger (Feb 6, 2020)

Fine, make fun of me. I posted a serious question and you guys take the low road. Im genuinely concerned that my wife's fantasy is showing in her obvious lust for hip hop. If she's fantasizing about other men then I need to cut her loose before a full blown affair happens!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry bro, you really should just move on. I think I remember your story


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

when you listen to 70s rock do you secretly lust after 70yr old white men with wrinkled skin and alcohol infused kidneys?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Then I guess I want ME a cowboy because I like certain country-western music.

Actually, I _do_ want me a cowboy - never had the pleasure of meeting a real one.

Never mind, OP. Carry on.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think you should seek counseling.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Chronotrigger said:


> Fine, make fun of me. I posted a serious question and you guys take the low road. Im genuinely concerned that my wife's fantasy is showing in her obvious lust for hip hop. If she's fantasizing about other men then I need to cut her loose before a full blown affair happens!


What's the rest of your marriage like Dawg? Your old lady liking hip hop doesn't, in and of itself, mean she's wanting to go black. Now if she comes home sporting an ace of spades tattoo and wearing an I 💗BBC ankle bracelet, you may want to get out your radar.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

British Broadcasting Corporation?

Unless it means..........oh dear......


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Does she listen to Eminem?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Best! Thread! Ever!

Getting locked in three, two, ....


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

LOL.

OP - taste in music is not directly tied to taste in men. Relax.


Are you attracted to men because you listen to male musicians? Come on…don’t ask your wife that anymore. She doesn’t need to explain why she likes something as trivial as music.


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Jan 22, 2019)

I just gotta chime in...lol..seriously..OP has a valid point...although methinks he has bigger issues to worry about than his wife's choice of music.
A friend of mine watches reggaeton videos, and not because he loves the music. 

Check you out some Maluma...just sayin..


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

why am I not surprised...

Dude, based on your previous threads, your wife doesn’t want you, isn’t in love with you and doesn’t respect you at all, and wants to separate to see other men but not get divorced yet - that’s your problem.

What do you care if she wants black men or other white men? The main problem here is that she wants OTHER MEN, and not you. Who cares which kind of other men she’s pining over.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Chronotrigger said:


> Fine, make fun of me. I posted a serious question and you guys take the low road. Im genuinely concerned that my wife's fantasy is showing in her obvious lust for hip hop. If she's fantasizing about other men then I need to cut her loose before a full blown affair happens!


If you want serious responses, frame your question to get those type of responses. I mean, c'mon, dude ... She loves hip-hop. I went through a country rock phase. Doesn't mean I wanted to boink Kenny Chesney. 

Tell her straight out why you're concerned and don't let her blow you off with a vague response. You sound insecure. Either that, or you have plenty of reasons to believe she's interested in finding a new bed-mate.

Regardless, your first post in this thread made me go "WTF?!?!?" Because it IS somewhat juvenile, indicating insecurity on your part, and yeah ... it IS rather funny!😆


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I was asking about Slim Shady not because he is white, but because he is often imitated and apparently it’s difficult for people to tell the difference. So you might be able to imitate the real Slim Shady and get away with as long as he doesn’t stand up.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Chronotrigger said:


> My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do".
> I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


Lol

Hahahahaahahahhahaha


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

If it's new "hip hop" i'd be more concerned that she has horrible taste in music....That **** sucks...


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know why I read all the way through this.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Chronotrigger said:


> My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do".
> I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


Oh really? There is only two kinds a music. Good music and bad music. Hip hop is bad music. Your wife just has bad musical taste


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Prodigal said:


> Doesn't mean I wanted to boink Kenny Chesney.


Yes you did


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Prodigal said:


> She loves hip-hop. I went through a country rock phase. Doesn't mean I wanted to boink Kenny Chesney.


That right, I had a video of Heart doing "Alone". That doesn't I wanted to do the Wilson sisters, especially Ann. Errrrr.....maybe I just ought to walk that statement back.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Folks, if you read his other threads, Andy is right. Chronotrigger has WAY bigger issues than hip-hop music.
Chrono, did you both stop MC? Did she NEVER contact him again? ARE your SURE? Is she still going home to her old stomping grounds when you have your kids? If so, I BET that she has/is still seeing him, and yes, cheating.

She has you so back on your heels you are worrying about her fantasy life -- you need to worry about your REAL life and HER real actions...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronotrigger said:


> I need to cut her loose


So what are you waiting for?


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Then I guess I want ME a cowboy because I like certain country-western music.
> 
> Actually, I _do_ want me a cowboy - never had the pleasure of meeting a real one.
> 
> Never mind, OP. Carry on.


You can probably find one on Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> That right, I had a video of Heart doing "Alone". That doesn't I wanted to do the Wilson sisters, especially Ann. Errrrr.....maybe I just ought to walk that statement back.


Ann and her husband, Dean Wetter, were both born in 1950. Pics definitely put a lie to the myth that men age better than women.

Personally, I'm usually disappointed when I put a face to a singer associated with a particular song.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Then I guess I want ME a cowboy because I like certain country-western music.
> 
> Actually, I _do_ want me a cowboy - never had the pleasure of meeting a real one.
> 
> Never mind, OP. Carry on.


you can start with Kevin Costner. He looks mighty fine in Yellowstone.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Noman said:


> You can probably find one on Brokeback Mountain.


I would do Enus Delmar or Jack F**cking Twist in a heartbeat. Hell…I would even PRETEND I was a man if that’s what it took!

YEEEEEHAAAWWWWW!

Side note: One of my favorite movies of all time. Right up there with Gone With the Wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

johndoe12299 said:


> when you listen to 70s rock do you secretly lust after 70yr old white men with wrinkled skin and alcohol infused kidneys?


Oh YEAH!!!! 🤤


----------



## AC2021 (Aug 9, 2021)

johndoe12299 said:


> when you listen to 70s rock do you secretly lust after 70yr old white men with wrinkled skin and alcohol infused kidneys?


Hip hop consists of gangsta references, misogynistic content assuming women are nothing but ****holes for narcissist black dudes whose only accomplishment is big penis they were born with,
, celebration of promiscuity and zero personal responsibility.

So yeah there is a difference between hip hop and 70s rock. Especially that OPa wife seems to be on her way out of marriage most of the time.

Let her go and enjoy. And change the locks.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@DudeInProgress - Lame attempt at "humor." And in case it didn't register the first time, no, I don't want to boink Kenny Chesney.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

FFS, Chrono, she lost weight, got obsessed with looking good, got her kid launched, started an EA (probably a PA) with an ex, and separated from you. Do you really need other people to tell you your wife is A) not into you and B) wants out to sample the available men as a single woman, but also wants to "date" you so she has a solid Plan B in case that don't work out so well.

Her musical taste has nothing to do with her sexual preferences and thinking it might is, at best, idiotic. Stop focusing on the foolish to distract you from the reality.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah, this post is dedicated
To all the TAMers that told him the hip hop was nothin'
To all the people that didn’t believe that it was just an EA
For all those bringing the hate, because he had to separate
And all the TAMers in the struggle
You know what I'm sayin'? It's all good, baby baby

It was all a dream, I used to read General Relationship Discussion
Coughed, it wasn’t Covid, got me a drink of Robitussin
Wife won’t stop the hip hop
Can’t she see my jealousy?
She let the Spotify play, all day
Can’t stay off the phone 
Could be Eazy-E like corn on the cob 🌽
Or C-Breezy with the deuces?
Better no more excuses hope for the deuces!


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> Chrono, did you both stop MC?


Did either of them Run DMC?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Do women that like Mexican food secretly crave Mexicans?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chronotrigger said:


> My wife loves hip hop music. She listens to it in the car, when she gets dressed in the morning, and watches videos of it on her phone, a lot. She listens to it so much that I've found myself becoming jealous. I've asked her why she listens to it so much and she either avoids the question or says something like "I just do".
> I'm thinking that the reason she listens to it is because she secretly has the hots for non white guys. I just want her to be honest with me. If she feels like she should be with someone else then she should tell me so we can both move on, and then she can fulfill her fantasies to her hearts content.


I don't know. But is she a good wife? Who loves you and supports you as much as you love her and supports her?

Because if not, her love of Hip Hop Music is a minor factor in your marital woes.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Because if not, her love of Hip Hop Music is a minor factor in your marital woes.


This is true Dr. Dre often used the I-V progression in a minor key like A minor.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Tasorundo said:


> Do women that like Mexican food secretly crave Mexicans?


I've had Mexican food made at home by Mexican migrant workers who were on my dad's crew. We had a BBQ, the guys showed up, they brought wives, the wives brought food. 

If you've ever been handed homemade Mexican food my a Mexican mom, with a hug, no less, you will crave Mexicans.

Yes, of course we have a permanent Mexican population nearby. Yes, they have many great restaurants. It's like getting methadone when you've had quality heroin.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

hamadryad said:


> If it's new "hip hop" i'd be more concerned that she has horrible taste in music....That **** sucks...


Or horrible ethics in general.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Ann and her husband, Dean Wetter, were both born in 1950. Pics definitely put a lie to the myth that men age better than women.
> 
> Personally, I'm usually disappointed when I put a face to a singer associated with a particular song.


Yah, old Dean could be my younger brother. Of course Ann got a little mileage on her to. Nevertheless, in the 80's and on this video, she was my fantasy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If you listen to female singers, does that make you gay and mean you want to sleep with them? Come on.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Prodigal said:


> @DudeInProgress - Lame attempt at "humor." And in case it didn't register the first time, no, I don't want to boink Kenny Chesney.


Wound a little tight there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> If it's new "hip hop" i'd be more concerned that she has horrible taste in music....That **** sucks...


Agreed. I hate it and all that goes along with it, but answering the op, it's nothing to do with what man she wants.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

You have a serious question here and I think the reason you asked is because she never liked it before. And yes this is a red flag if that is true and doubly so if she is over 40.

It hints that she is being influenced by someone younger, someone her age just divorced who is leading a life of a 20 year old or a boyfriend who could even be a white guy who pretends to be a black guy or even someone who is just stupid and follows trends. 

And yes she wants to stay married so you can pay the bills while she pretends to be a player or whatever.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Worrying about what em…. “music” your WW is listening to, instead of paying attention to the way she is blatantly disrespecting and openly mocking your marriage, is the ultimate ostrich behavior. You are concentrating on incidentals rather than accepting the fact that she hates your guts.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

DoctorManhattan said:


> I just gotta chime in...lol..seriously..OP has a valid point...although methinks he has bigger issues to worry about than his wife's choice of music.
> A friend of mine watches reggaeton videos, and not because he loves the music.
> 
> Check you out some Maluma...just sayin..


I agree with you. Music and culture are intertwined so the taste in music one has is often a cultural thing. I used to be the long haired heavy metal guy when I was younger and literally every girl that dated me also listened to rock music and liked guys that looked like the musicians playing that kind of music. As I said, it's a cultural thing. So yeah, there is something to OPs idea here, but it's just one clue. She might not be big into music and just listens to whatever sounds good.


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

AC2021 said:


> Hip hop consists of gangsta references, misogynistic content assuming women are nothing but ****holes for narcissist black dudes whose only accomplishment is big penis they were born with,
> , celebration of promiscuity and zero personal responsibility.
> 
> So yeah there is a difference between hip hop and 70s rock. Especially that OPa wife seems to be on her way out of marriage most of the time.
> ...


lol


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

SpinyNorman said:


> Did either of them Run DMC?


Spiny, I actually was going to do a haha reaction since I really liked this (cudo's!), but I think that while the question itself is kind of worthy of jesting, I think the OP's situation is deadly serious.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

DudeInProgress said:


> Wound a little tight there.


Nope. Not "wound" tight. Just don't think you're funny. Goodbye.


----------



## Baby Fark McGee-Zax (Aug 14, 2021)

Chronotrigger said:


> Fine, make fun of me. I posted a serious question and you guys take the low road. Im genuinely concerned that my wife's fantasy is showing in her obvious lust for hip hop. If she's fantasizing about other men then I need to cut her loose before a full blown affair happens!


Dude. She's asked for a separation and has stopped wearing her wedding ring. No matter how many times you ask us, the answers will always be the same. You're her plan Z, the guy she stays with if she can't find anyone else. I am surprised you're both pushing 50 because this is the crap you see from 20 year olds. Either accept that she doesn't want you except in the event her only options are being with you or being alone, or grow up and divorce.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Chronotrigger said:


> Fine, make fun of me. I posted a serious question and you guys take the low road. Im genuinely concerned that my wife's fantasy is showing in her obvious lust for hip hop. If she's fantasizing about other men then I need to cut her loose before a full blown affair happens!


I won't make fun. Actually your question mimics my past with my x-wife. Does listening to hip hop mean she lusts after non-white men? Not necessarily. But its been my experience, and again, this is a broad brush and not true in every situation, that those that listen exclusively to it, tended to not be very monogamous.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

johndoe12299 said:


> when you listen to 70s rock do you secretly lust after 70yr old white men with wrinkled skin and alcohol infused kidneys?


Well I think the stigma behind it is the rap songs talk about banging "hos", and all sorts of vulgar stuff. Its very sexual and violent in most cases of, at least, gangsta rap.

So he likely is thinking if she likes songs where women are treated as objects being F'd all over the place, then maybe she secretly wants a gangbang or something. Again, not saying this is true with all, but I bet thats the allure for some to listen exclusively to it. OPP, how can I explain it?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> If it's new "hip hop" i'd be more concerned that she has horrible taste in music....That **** sucks...


The days of Ton Loc and Young MC are gone. That stuff was cool. Now its all about how many "hos" they can bang and blasting a fool.


----------



## Baby Fark McGee-Zax (Aug 14, 2021)

drencrom said:


> Well I think the stigma behind it is the rap songs talk about banging "hos", and all sorts of vulgar stuff. Its very sexual and violent in most cases of, at least, gangsta rap.
> 
> So he likely is thinking if she likes songs where women are treated as objects being F'd all over the place, then maybe she secretly wants a gangbang or something. Again, not saying this is true with all, but I bet thats the allure for some to listen exclusively to it. OPP, how can I explain it?


You actually summed it up perfectly. I'm not some hardcore feminist but I refuse to listen to that misogynistic crap. I've noticed a correlation between woman who thoroughly enjoy the music and their behavior being, ahem, in line with the messages being put out in the songs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Keep it civil and classy, please.*


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

johndoe12299 said:


> when you listen to 70s rock do you secretly lust after 70yr old white men with wrinkled skin and alcohol infused kidneys?


As silly as this question seems it is actually legitimate. When someone cheats they will sometimes exhibit strange behavior or show interest in things they believe their AP is interested in. Wasn't there a story on here where a woman wanted to learn Spanish or a different language because her AP was Spanish?


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Some of y'all need to read and learn about attribution error.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

TAMAT said:


> And yes this is a red flag if that is true and doubly so if she is over 40.





TAMAT said:


> It hints that she is being influenced by someone younger,





Baby Fark McGee-Zax said:


> I've noticed a correlation between woman who thoroughly enjoy the music and their behavior being, ahem, in line with the messages being put out in the songs.


I don't know where you guys live, but I'm from the midwest US near a major metro area. Rap and R&B are extremely popular here and have been since I was a young teen. I'm mid-40's now. We have areas known for being primarily white, black, Asian, Mexican, Middle Eastern along with areas that are well mixed._ Everybody_ listens to rap to some extent. We have 3 local stations dedicated to rap alone. It's not uncommon to pull up at a light and see the white middle class 30+ year old lady next to you lip syncing to some rap song or to walk into any number of minority owned businesses and hear rap playing. City has a thriving rap scene and large events for big local names are attended fairly evenly by all ages and races. I'm not a rap fan in general, but I've had friends, family, social media, and scanning through the radio in the car introduce me to local or big artists or songs that I like.

Rap made the mainstream cultural jump a long time ago.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

MJJEAN said:


> I don't know where you guys live, but I'm from the midwest US near a major metro area. Rap and R&B are extremely popular here and have been since I was a young teen. I'm mid-40's now. We have areas known for being primarily white, black, Asian, Mexican, Middle Eastern along with areas that are well mixed._ Everybody_ listens to rap to some extent. We have 3 local stations dedicated to rap alone. It's not uncommon to pull up at a light and see the white middle class 30+ year old lady next to you lip syncing to some rap song or to walk into any number of minority owned businesses and hear rap playing. City has a thriving rap scene and large events for big local names are attended fairly evenly by all ages and races. I'm not a rap fan in general, but I've had friends, family, social media, and scanning through the radio in the car introduce me to local or big artists or songs that I like.
> 
> Rap made the mainstream cultural jump a long time ago.


I used to listen back in the day....when rap was good. Ton Loc, Young MC, Will Smith, UTFO, Whodini, Kool Moe Dee. But then it turned to ganster rap, rapping about raping women, shooting people, etc. And its the latter type of rap that would turn me off if someone I was with listened to. Again, for my aforementioned reasons, I wouldn't be inclined to trust her.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

drencrom said:


> I used to listen back in the day....when rap was good. Ton Loc, Young MC, Will Smith, UTFO, Whodini, Kool Moe Dee. But then it turned to ganster rap, rapping about raping women, shooting people, etc. And its the latter type of rap that would turn me off if someone I was with listened to. Again, for my aforementioned reasons, I wouldn't be inclined to trust her.


Yeah when all the L.A. riots were going down in the 90s, hardcore rap took a hard 90 degrees and lost me TBH. As a musician I have played jazz fusion and Latin pop to what were essentially hip-hop rhythms so I am not averse to the genre in and of itself, just the lyrics. And yes, OP's WW could be influenced by the music her boyfriends are listening to, but that doesn't mean they are African American.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> And yes, OP's WW could be influenced by the music her boyfriends are listening to, but that doesn't mean they are African American.


That's different than what he implied though. 

Huge difference between "the music made me like this type of guy" and "I like this guy, and he turned me on to a new kind of music." 

The latter happens all the time. My wife was a total country music girl when we started dating. Now her number one fav is Erykah Badu. It was way off her radar before.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ask the Kardashians.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

It’s ok folks…people thought Ray Charles and Elvis were the devil too. 

Jus’ sayin’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Fark McGee-Zax (Aug 14, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> It’s ok folks…people thought Ray Charles and Elvis were the devil too.
> 
> Jus’ sayin’
> 
> ...


All due respect, they didn't sing about killing their b!tches and h*es either. I don't judge people based on their music preferences unless it's crap like that.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Baby Fark McGee-Zax said:


> All due respect, they didn't sing about killing their b!tches and h*es either. I don't judge people based on their music preferences unless it's crap like that.


At the time, a lot of folks were just as offended. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Fark McGee-Zax (Aug 14, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> At the time, a lot of folks were just as offended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


While I understand what you are saying, and actually agree with you, would you be willing to acknowledge that comparing Ray Charles to gangster rap is an apples and oranges comparison?


----------

